# Sheath cleaning?



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I clean all of it - the sheath, the penis, taking out the bean (if necessary). My boy tends to be very yucky and has to be cleaned often, and I find that cleaning the penis prolongs the period I don't have to worry about him having to be cleaned.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Since you are already in there, clean the whole shootin' match.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Clean everything if you can.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There is another recent thread about this. You should read this, too.

Why And How Do I Clean My Horse’s Sheath? - AAEP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I've read the link - so basically one shouldn't worry about cleaning the geldings' private parts? I've always heard that you should...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cielo Notturno said:


> I've read the link - so basically one shouldn't worry about cleaning the geldings' private parts? I've always heard that you should...


For some reason a lot of folks feel very strongly about this, so I recommend people print the article and discuss it with their vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can only say from what I've seen in my own horses. Most of mine appear more comfortable after they have been cleaned, especially if they have a fairly large bean.

Sure, there are many geldings in the world who have never had their sheaths cleaned and get along fine, but I like to make mine as comfortable as possible and that includes clean sheaths.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with smorbs and believe it should be evaluated individually. My gelding used to be very uncomfortable about being touched in his private parts and used to drip urine (that was all before I bought him), but it all disappeared completely after he was lightly sedated and a huuuge bean was taken out by a vet. Since then, he doesn't object me touching him down there at all and I have observed that he, indeed, seems more comfortable when I have done the regular cleaning.

I don't use any sponges or special cleaning lotions, though, just clean, warm water, if really needed. Wouldn't want to disrupt the ph balance in such a sensitive place.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^When I finally got around to cleaning Pokey (he's 9 and had never had it done), he was very squirmy about it and threatened to kick a couple of times. While I honestly expected a lot worse behavior out of him due to his temperament, he calmed right down after I removed a bean about the size of a shooter marble and didn't mind at all while I finished the job.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Almost forgot to mention. The most, I mean, the MOST important thing to remember about sheath cleaning - make sure you don't do it unintentionally before the eyes of unhorsey folk, especially, if they have kids around. That sometimes creates some veeeeeery awkward conversations.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have one gelding who will come up to the fence lift a leg and allow himself to be hosed out. He loves it. I have another gelding that hates it, but requires cleaning as he has some grey horse tumors in that area and yes he has been seen by a Vet. so dont go there. 
Cleaning the sheath is important and they can get squamous cell carcinoma in there.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I just discussed this topic with a friend who also owns a gelding. She regularly checks on his sheath situation, but has never opted to clean it, as it rarely has any buildup at all, and, if it has, he seems to get rid of it naturally. Has never showed any discomfort and a bean has never been discovered either. This is a case when I agree - sheath cleaning would be unnecessary. She has owned the gelding for about 5 years now and he's dark pigmented down there, if it matters. My boy is also dark pigmented (with a couple of light patches), but normally I can scoop out a handful of smegma with one movement about once a month.


----------



## Comanche (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I have only had him just over a month and I can tell he needs it done. His privates hang out a little and don't seem to fully go back in BUT I board him so I don't always see him everyday so it might go in at some point. I am going out tomorrow to clean his sheath.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ky jelly is your friend and your horses. If it doesn't get all rinsed off, it's ok. It loosens the smegma really well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. Since I've got so many horses and all but 2 are geldings, I usually buy my KY (off brand but still water based) off the internet because, let's face it, it's uncomfortable to walk into a store and buy either an industrial sized bottle of lube or clear out every small bottle on the shelf LOL. I'm not normally shy about stuff, but that makes me feel like everyone is eyeballing me .

I like this stuff...and it comes in an easy to use pump bottle.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> ^^Agreed. Since I've got so many horses and all but 2 are geldings, I usually buy my KY (off brand but still water based) off the internet because, let's face it, it's uncomfortable to walk into a store and buy either an industrial sized bottle of lube or clear out every small bottle on the shelf LOL. I'm not normally shy about stuff, but that makes me feel like everyone is eyeballing me .
> 
> I like this stuff...and it comes in an easy to use pump bottle.
> Amazon.com: Passion Lubes, Natural Water-Based Lubricant, 34 Fluid Ounce: Health & Personal Care


All I can say is....thank goodness I work in the operating room! Our department had ky jelly in our cystoscopy packs, that we weren't allowed to use....so everyone would save it for me. I had ky coming out of my ears for a looooooong time....lol. I never had to buy it, so I never thought of it that way! Of course, I got funny looks at work until I explained....lol.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I live in another country so the name "ky jelly" doesn't mean anything to me, is it a lubricant for "human" use? I'm not shy, I would buy it if it can be of help  My gelding is fine letting me clean the sheath, but he doesn't really want me to touch his penis, so everything that might help is welcome. I think his smegma crusts are too huge to just leave alone. 

I know that the bean exists but it's sort of a vague concept, do any of you know of a website where they have a pic or a very very clear description? I cannot figure out if my horse has it or not.

thanks to all


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

smrobs said:


> ^^Agreed. Since I've got so many horses and all but 2 are geldings, I usually buy my KY (off brand but still water based) off the internet because, let's face it, it's uncomfortable to walk into a store and buy either an industrial sized bottle of lube or clear out every small bottle on the shelf LOL. I'm not normally shy about stuff, but that makes me feel like everyone is eyeballing me .
> 
> I like this stuff...and it comes in an easy to use pump bottle.
> Amazon.com: Passion Lubes, Natural Water-Based Lubricant, 34 Fluid Ounce: Health & Personal Care


That is hilarious!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Cielo Notturno said:


> I live in another country so the name "ky jelly" doesn't mean anything to me, is it a lubricant for "human" use? I'm not shy, I would buy it if it can be of help  My gelding is fine letting me clean the sheath, but he doesn't really want me to touch his penis, so everything that might help is welcome. I think his smegma crusts are too huge to just leave alone.
> 
> I know that the bean exists but it's sort of a vague concept, do any of you know of a website where they have a pic or a very very clear description? I cannot figure out if my horse has it or not.
> 
> thanks to all


Ky is a lubricant found in the female isle at the store. I think if you make having your hands around that area as a part of your regular routine, he will come around. Just start a little at a time, not making it obvious to him and brush and massage around the area at first.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cielo, yes, KY is a water based personal lubricant for humans. If the horse is hesitant about dropping, it makes it easier to get your hand up in there and it makes the smegma a lot easier to clean off because it softens it up.

As for how to do it, I love this description. Very educational and entertaining all at the same time LOL.
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, this thread gave me a good smile xD

I've never cleaned my gelding's sheath... It never looked to need it .-. So, informative thread!


----------



## Comanche (Sep 17, 2013)

Oldhorselady said:


> Ky jelly is your friend and your horses. If it doesn't get all rinsed off, it's ok. It loosens the smegma really well.


Thanks! I heard KY Jelly or a mild dish soap would work. I bought Excalabur from TSC the other day but when that runs out ill try the KY Jelly.


----------



## Comanche (Sep 17, 2013)

smrobs said:


> ^^Agreed. Since I've got so many horses and all but 2 are geldings, I usually buy my KY (off brand but still water based) off the internet because, let's face it, it's uncomfortable to walk into a store and buy either an industrial sized bottle of lube or clear out every small bottle on the shelf LOL. I'm not normally shy about stuff, but that makes me feel like everyone is eyeballing me .
> 
> I like this stuff...and it comes in an easy to use pump bottle.
> Amazon.com: Passion Lubes, Natural Water-Based Lubricant, 34 Fluid Ounce: Health & Personal Care


haha...I agree. It'd be hard to explain that it was for your horses too!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Comanche said:


> Thanks! I heard KY Jelly or a mild dish soap would work. I bought Excalabur from TSC the other day but when that runs out ill try the KY Jelly.


You still have to be careful with cleaners and even mild dishsoap...you have to be sure to rinse really well. Also don't want to do it too often since it kills good bacteria along with the bad. This is why ky jelly works great....if you don't rinse it all it is ok and it doesn't kill bacteria.

If you lube up your hand really well, you can go up to your elbow inside his sheath with it. Smearing it all around will loosen up the smegma really well.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Saranda said:


> Almost forgot to mention. The most, I mean, the MOST important thing to remember about sheath cleaning - make sure you don't do it unintentionally before the eyes of unhorsey folk, especially, if they have kids around. That sometimes creates some veeeeeery awkward conversations.


Ahem, speaking of this...my mother in law is visiting us this week. After I rode, my gelding fully dropped...so I grabbed it and the hose and just started rinsing off some of the dirt on the outside. I couldn't resist, I mean it was right there and dirty. Well I turn around, and there she was. Watching. :-|


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

pbeebs said:


> Ahem, speaking of this...my mother in law is visiting us this week. After I rode, my gelding fully dropped...so I grabbed it and the hose and just started rinsing off some of the dirt on the outside. I couldn't resist, I mean it was right there and dirty. Well I turn around, and there she was. Watching. :-|


Lol...that is too funny....at least it wasn't your 'father-in-law'!!!!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Oldhorselady said:


> Lol...that is too funny....at least it wasn't your 'father-in-law'!!!!


Ha! I never thought of that...Could always be worse I guess :wink:


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

My elder gelding LOVES having his sheath cleaned. If I don't keep up with it, he'll drop as if to say "Hey, Mom. This thing is looking pretty bad." The best sheath cleaner I have found is from E-Z All. I've just started cleaning my two youngest geldings, and they are actually being quite good about it. I look at it this way, keeping it clean is probably going to help decrease the chance of infection and irritation. Especially since those darn gnats swarm on a dirty sheath.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all  I wanted to thank you for this topic and the precious infos, today I finally tried the lube (not ky jelly, but I found something similar) and I was just amazed by the results!!

My horse never allowed me to clean deeeeep inside (his penis is _never_ outside if I'm around) until today! I think the lube really did make a difference, my glove was more slippery and it probably bothered him less. 
I removed _all_ the big crusts that I couldn't even touch... and  I removed the bean!!!
I know that for some people it's pretty standard stuff, but I'm really happy that I finally could do it


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to stay out of this thread but I, too, am confused about how to find a bean. My vet pulled one out of the end of my horse's penis while he was down being gelded, and showed it to me, but he didn't really explain how (or where) to check for one. I have cleaned both my boy's sheath's a few times, but neither one will drop for me. I have snuck in while they were hanging out and pulled some of the crusties off, but could not get near the end to where the vet found his bean before they suck it right in again. Neither one of them seem the least bit amused about having their privates handled.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I found it easier than I thought... if you see the link in the other page, there is a picture showing where the bean it's supposed to be. If you can get there without your horse killing you, it's not hard, you just put the tip of your finger inside the peehole and "look" for the bean. 

If it helps you, I cleaned the whole horse's penis while it was inside... my hand was very inside too ^^" the horse is not going to love it and it's doable only if he at least tolerates you being there. 

(and remember what else they wrote in the link, try and be alone for this, or at least without any friends around. Everyone who's there and is not into horses is probably going to be scarred for life by the experience XD )


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Who was it that said you can get elbow deep in there? Was that a serious remark or not?? I've only ever been able to get wrist deep into my gelding... He's a uh.. "Show off" I can clean him while he's standing in the middle of his paddock grazing with everything hung out for the whole dang world to see. He regularly gets told to put it away as he seems to like hanging it out for the cool summer breeze -_-


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Elbow-deep is maybe too much, but *uhm* I guess you can say you can go as far as there is space. There *is* an end at some point, it's not like your arm can go on forever...


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

That's what I wondered haha, I'm sitting here looking at my arm going no, surely not!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, for what it's worth, on even my biggest horses, I only ever really get up to about mid-forearm or a little farther. There might be some horse out there that would require elbow deep "adventuring":wink:, but most normal horses won't.

Also, for what it's worth, I think a lot of the horse's future behavior while sheath cleaning will be greatly influenced by that first time. I have 2 horses that are extremely touchy and do NOT like to be handled at all. Neither had ever had it done until this summer when I finally worked up the nerve to try them both. With both of them, I just took my time and gauged their reactions to what I was doing at the moment. If they felt like they were starting to tense up or getting ready to react badly, I would simply freeze until they relaxed. Doing that, I was able to get both of them very clean (both refused to drop and both had relatively large beans) without serious injury to myself.

Katie, at the risk of being graphic LOL...

In the head of the penis is a hole. Inside the hole is a little "tower"; that's the urethra. Around the tower is a little "moat" type thing. If the horse has a bean that's very big at all, you can feel the firmness of where it's at. Normally, it develops in the top part of the moat, closest to the horse's belly. Of course, take it gently, but don't be afraid to stick your finger in there and run it through the moat all the way around the tower to clear out any nastiness that's in there.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Blecch!! I am not looking forward to this, but I'll give it a try as I know it needs to be done. My one gelding has been rubbing himself on small trees and bushes, anything he can straddle. He is also rubbing his tail- could a bean cause this?


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

If it's rubbing his tail it's more likely a matter of worms or skin-issues (fungi, allergies to flies), but it's hard to tell from here, it might need to be checked by a vet. 
My horse didn't do anything "weird" that made me think he had a bean, I looked for it just because I thought if might be there, and it was and it was pretty big too.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been surprised at what I find ....my horse had a white bean and another time a black bean! Both fair size, bigger than a pea. I liked the moat and tower description!


----------

